# new rod and reel



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

hey all,i was just wondering about the rod i got for x-mas. it is a 12' ugly stick teamed up with a 525 mag.my qusetion!!! is this a good rod to start with since this is my frist 525 reel? it will be awhile before i can affod a higher priced rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It will be fine as a starter setup. As you improve and can afford a nicer rod the 525 will serve you well.

Enjoy your setup!!! 

Tommy


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*thanks tommy*

hey tommy that old gray ghost is running smooth,the only thing i had to do to her was put a starter on the old girl.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I thought that was a very familiar looking truck in your avatar.... 

I hope she continues to serve you well!

Tommy


----------

